# Impact FC: Shamrock vs. Rizzo



## MJS (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.prommanews.com/2010/06/1...-the-uprising-on-july-10-in-sydney-australia/

Looks like Shamrock is stepping back into the ring to take on Pedro Rizzo, in a fight this Sat. July 17.  Has anyone seen any of the Impact shows?  If so, what type of quality are they?  Also, what are everyones thoughts on this fight?

I'm going to go with Rizzo on this one.  IMO, he's a better striker than Shamrock, and possibly better on the ground.


----------

